# Canadian Bacon



## vance hanna (Aug 7, 2015)

So i decided to make Canadian Bacon from a couple small tenderloins. I hit them with the proper amount of Tender quick by weight, but I added Real Maple Syrup, Honey and Coconut Sugar Syrup to the bag as well. How long would yall leave them to cure? They are about 1.5 to 2 inches around.


----------



## vance hanna (Aug 7, 2015)

Think I should give it a light Smoke when its done?


----------



## bmaddox (Aug 7, 2015)

Not sure about time as I don't use TQ but I would definitely cold smoke them to 145 degrees so the are cooked through.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 7, 2015)

I would go 7 days in the cure.


----------



## vance hanna (Aug 7, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> Not sure about time as I don't use TQ but I would definitely cold smoke them to 145 degrees so the are cooked through.


Cold smoking it is! What wood would you use?


----------



## vance hanna (Aug 7, 2015)

c farmer said:


> I would go 7 days in the cure.


Sounds like a good number! lol

Or longer if i forget which i am prone to doing lol


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 7, 2015)

Cure one day per 1/2 ".  2 inches would be 4 days+2 for safety.  6 days min.


----------



## vance hanna (Aug 7, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Cure one day per 1/2 ".  2 inches would be 4 days+2 for safety.  6 days min.


Ok so i am look at about a 9 day cure give or take with 2 days added for safety.


----------

